
Ask HN: Designing New RPi for Doing HPC, ML, etc.? - manili
Hi guys,<p>I saw lots of people clustered their RPis for different purposes (e.g. data mining, machine learning, big data storage and Hadoop and so on ...).
As you know RPi has it&#x27;s own drawbacks. For example lack of enough RAM or high speed IO busses (e.g. USB 3 or GbE). So I was thinking about a brand new board with these kind of capabilities at the same price and size. However as a trade off we have to remove some other stuffs from the board (i.e. HDMI, IO pins, 3 other USB ports, Audio Jack, power input -&gt; we can use Ethernet cable&#x2F;port instead).<p>What do you guys think about the idea?
Is it even possible to design such board at around the price of RPi (~$35)?<p>Thanks
======
codeonfire
Not at $35. I would get a zynqberry and learn fpga programming if I was
serious about the form factor. Otherwise I would get a used server on ebay and
max out the ram.

------
Nilef
I would buy several thousand of these, raspberry Pi ML is one of the biggest
limiting factors of my business.

~~~
chatmasta
Are you currently running a fleet of thousands of RaspPis? Would love to hear
the use case / battle stories!

